# Kalita and the waves



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

You don't see much mention of the Kalita wave round these here parts. I'm canvassing opinion as I'm getting itchy for a new brew method to try and get my head round, fail, then resort back to aeropress. I definitely want a CCD, but I'm trying to hold out till the new versions hit these shores (who knows when).

All in all, I don't much like V60s or perhaps I've just never had a very well made one. Certainly whenever I try, they come out super smooth but 'dark' tasting. Not over extracted or strong per se, just lots of tastes that belie the body and clarity. In this weeks IMM, Steve talks about how the kalita is a flat bed as too are batch brewers. I've really enjoyed a lot of batch brew coffees so I'm wondering if I can replicate the taste with a Kalita. There's also that fantastically detailed instructional video from Nick Cho using one (



).

Thoughts etc. ?

P.s.

I'm walking on sunshine.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never made a kantan which was better than the v60 using the same coffee. Just not got used to grips with flat bottomed pourovers. Initially tempted by the wave but I think chemex is higher on my wish list right now


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I love the chemex, I just wish you didn't have to chuck a litre of water through it first.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I was wondering about the Kalitas, found this video (you have probably seen it already), which probably serves as a fair "real word" test...?






Nick Cho is apparently more a fan of the steel version, rather than glass/ceramic due to heat robbing properties of the latter.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> I love the chemex, I just wish you didn't have to chuck a litre of water through it first.


It comes down to variation in the papers, I have one box that is grim and has sat untouched, one box that isn't perfect but doesn't require too much rinsing and every box of the pre-folded papers I have had have been awesome, just wanting a quick splash!

Chemex is the shizzle!

I have just managed to come up with a reliable method for the V60, I was having exactly the same trouble as you Earle but I'm getting some good results now.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely recommend the current version of the Clever Dripper.

Best brewer if you are short on time or don't have a fancy pour-over kettle.

Just consistently tasty brews with scope for even taster brews by adjusting grind.

And at the price I wouldn't even hesitate.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Let's face it, I'm going to end up with both - it's just a question of which to get first!

Taking a detour from topic of the Kalita, with regards to the CCD is the end result more akin to filter or french press? I know people saying "FP without the silt", but is this actually the case? If it does have the body of an immersion brew (that murky pond water look), I'm even more sold on it.

Edit:

I mean pond water in a positive way. Like an inverted aeropress, long steep brew. I should get a job writing the guff on the front of coffee bags - "In the cup expect to find fermented turd, with a murky pond water body".


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The new one does look pretty sweet actually! I think i'll be waiting too!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Let's face it, I'm going to end up with both - it's just a question of which to get first!
> 
> Taking a detour from topic of the Kalita, with regards to the CCD is the end result more akin to filter or french press? I know people saying "FP without the silt", but is this actually the case? If it does have the body of an immersion brew (that murky pond water look), I'm even more sold on it.


Think of it this way, if you are in a rush and you make a bad brew: too long a brew time, water wasn't hot enough etc etc you're still likely to get something tasty.

In my opinion it produces tastier brews than FP but it does have that murky pond water look. Very clean brews usually.

My only criticism is that it isn't doubly insulated for better stability but that it getting a bit geeky.

Totally and utterly replaced my aeropress as the go-to-brew method.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The new material in the new model might offer a bit more stability? I'll bet as an in-a-hurry method it's great because you can just throw in the grinds and water and leave it as you continue getting ready or whatever and just wait for the timer to bleep! awesome!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

So I bought a CCD today as I was able to pick it up and figured I could play around with it over the weekend. Drinking the first brew now of Kangocho peaberry. I randomly chose 20g to 340ml, temp roughly 95c, 3.5m steep and the grind I use for FP (which has got a lot finer of late, with very favourable results). I chucked all the water in at once, gave it a stir then popped the lid on, one more stir at the end of the steep and then chucked it on top of a jug with it's lid back on. The draw down took longer than I was expecting, ending with a flat and no grinds up the side. End brew weight was 285g. It's perhaps a little over extracted as there's a hint of bitterness in there but all in all it tastes pretty good. It's tamed the acidity which is a shame, but it tastes sweeter and rounder than the Chemex I made earlier today with the same coffee.

I wouldn't say it's a FP without the silt, the taste and mouth feel remind me more of pour over than immersion brewing despite what's actually happening. Sadly I don't think it's going to render my combination of french press and aeropress (or as it like to call it - Frèropress) obsolete. It's definitely easy to use though and great for those I-can't-be-arsed times.

[Edit]

I forgot to ask, towards the end of the drawn down - the last 30g perhaps) the flow was staggered. Remember that scene at the beginning of Austin Powers when he's taking a slash after years of cryogenic freezing? "Evactuation com..... com.... evacuation com..." Like that. Should it be a steady flow throughout?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I usually aim for 3 minutes 30 seconds total brew time. 2 minute steep and a 1.5 minute draw.

Several stirs along the way. On draw down I stir in circular motion to get a nice swirl going.

Flow may slow down slightly nearer the end.

Let us know how your subsequent brews go.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you grind quite fine for it then? I'd like to avoid agitation to keep things as consistent as possible. I just made another brew, seeing how much It's possible to cram in there. I just managed 500ml over 30g of coffee. Coarsened the grind a smidge and kept the steep time at 3.5m, some stirring at the beginning then leaving it to do it's thing without the stir at the end. Draw down was quicker this time, around 50 sec. Not perfect, but no bitterness this time - less body and not as sweet, more acidity. As it cools it's getting that kind of "green" taste I normally associate with under extraction. I'm beginning to think this coffee is just very forgiving; save for one bad V60, all cups have been very tasty.

No more coffee tonight as I'm already going to struggle to sleep, but tomorrow I might try making the grind finer, but sticking to the steep time and one stir.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes quite fine, but you should be able to gauge the fineness by how long the draw down takes. I only stir/agitate the very top of the brew without adversely affecting the grounds that have settled.

Usually 1 minute 30 second draw down is spot on for the last few coffees I've tried. Lovely balance of sweetness/acidity.

Go to bed dreaming about making coffee the next morning? I know we all do it


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I really love the Kalita Wave. It produces really consistent brews with an extremely even extraction. Pouring technique seems less important with the wave than with the V60. Overall I find the flavour profile a bit of a mix between the V60 and the Chemex which I presume is due to the thicker filter paper. The thicker filter paper also requires extensive washing - I have only been able to get hold of the brown papers which taste particularly carboardy.


----------

